# Someone drew this for me :3



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Since my user is called "Steelreaper1507" on Deviant art, and i doodle myself as a predalien (from Alien Vs predator requiem).someone gave me a gift art with me and a betta X3
pic:


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

intresting


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks, XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well it ain't mines XP


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

haha i love the rainbowness suppah sweet but deadly(;


----------

